# First Dealer Service Experience



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Took her in for her first [free] dealer service @ 7075 miles. Oil life was @ 4% remaining. Dealer is John Elway in Denver ... about to be Sonic Automotive in Denver. The experience started off a bit disappointing but ended well.

Appointment for 09:20AM.
Arrived @ 09:10AM, 10 minutes early.
Initial Service Writer said he could help me, but the job was assigned to someone else.
None of the notes I put in online made it into the Service Writer system.
No idea it was a diesel.
No idea there were a couple of items I wanted checked in addition to the service.
No idea I wanted a quart of the oil they use for the change. I will pay.
Handed me off to the "someone else".
Finally in for service @ 09:32AM.
Told them I had to be out no later than 11:40AM due to an appointment.
Was fine with a shuttle service if needed.
11:10AM they tell me they want to keep it for further analysis of one of my items (check why MyLink has locked up a few times).
Tell them I have to be at noon appointment. They tell me they will get me a rental. Cool.
11:40AM, my drop dead to leave, no rental. Crap.
11:53AM rental shows up. I've already called my appointment to pick me up.
Sign rental papers but leave with my appointee.
Return at 2PM, they say my car is now ready.
Give them back the keys to the rental. Never used it.
Car has been washed. Cool.
Correct oil used (dexos 2). Good.
DEF topped off. Good.
Tires rotated. Good.
Alignment checked. Good.
Cannot duplicate MyLink lockup. No codes. I expected this. Performed a hard reset of the unit. Fine by me.
No stored codes. No CELs have appeared to me. Good.
New quart of oil in car waiting for me. Free. Nice. My dealer uses the Synthetic Blend unfortunately.  Pic attached.

All in all I left happy. I wish they were more punctual but my assigned Service Writer was very polite and the car appears to have been serviced correctly which is my primary concern. Plus, a freebie of oil.

Syn Blend Pic. No banana for scale.









[edited - I a word]


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm jealous lol, glad you had good customer service, I'll be sure to report on my issues tomorrow


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Taking ours in Wednesday for its 1st oil change. I've used this dealer for 30 years so all should be good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which John Elway dealership is this?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

In my opinion (and that of others), if you're going to use the "dealer oil", I would only suggest using it for the freebies. There are multiple threads out there about oil and it was pretty conclusive that the dealer supplied oil is just not that great. There are plenty of full synthetic oils out there that you can use in this car. Glad to hear the service went well.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> Which John Elway dealership is this?


The one on Colorado.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> In my opinion (and that of others), if you're going to use the "dealer oil", I would only suggest using it for the freebies. There are multiple threads out there about oil and it was pretty conclusive that the dealer supplied oil is just not that great. There are plenty of full synthetic oils out there that you can use in this car. Glad to hear the service went well.


Agreed. Will milk the freebie as long as possible.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

q2bruiser said:


> The one on Colorado.


I figured that out - which one specifically? He has multiple dealerships in the Denver area and I'm not familiar with his Chevy dealership.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

q2bruiser said:


> Agreed. Will milk the freebie as long as possible.


i've used the dexos 2 synthetic blend or the dealer oil. But now I've switched to a full synthetic dexos 2 approved oil. Mobil 3000 5w-30.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like a reasonably good appointment, except of course for the timing.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

My first service was a few months ago at 7500 miles and 15%. I made the appointment a week before and gave the dealer the GM part numbers I wanted used. I made sure they knew this car was a diesel. They sucessfully did oil/filter change, tire rotation, DEF top off, and fuel filter draining (no water). The tech came out and showed me the bottle of oil they were using before they started. There only mistake was they didn't notice (I didn't either) that oil bottle was a 1 liter bottle (vs 1 quart) which means they added 5 quarts instead of 4.75 quarts. The service manager did mention that he read up on the car the day before service.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there q2bruiser,

I'm happy to hear that you left your first dealer service satisfied. Please let us know if you ever have questions or concerns in the future. We're here to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> Took her in for her first [free] dealer service @ 7075 miles. Oil life was @ 4% remaining. Dealer is John Elway in Denver ... about to be Sonic Automotive in Denver. The experience started off a bit disappointing but ended well.
> 
> Appointment for 09:20AM.
> Arrived @ 09:10AM, 10 minutes early.
> ...


Sounds like they made things right. GM dealers are either excellent or awful in my experience. I go out of my to recommend a good one and I'll also go out of my way to make it known how bad the bad ones are.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> I figured that out - which one specifically? He has multiple dealerships in the Denver area and I'm not familiar with his Chevy dealership.


It is currently called John Elway Chevrolet on Colorado.

Denver Chevy Dealers | New & Used Chevrolet Car & Truck Dealerships


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

cmsdock said:


> i've used the dexos 2 synthetic blend or the dealer oil. But now I've switched to a full synthetic dexos 2 approved oil. Mobil 3000 5w-30.


I will too once the freebies are over.


----------

